# Rollers or Bunks



## ocbinva (Jun 18, 2016)

I picked up a 16 foot tracker on a venture trailer. It's a very nice trailer but it is set up with rollers instead of bunks. Should I convert it to bunks? My concern is either dimpling the aluminum or putting undue stress on the rivets. All opinions are appreciated.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Jun 19, 2016)

Never saw anyone recommend rollers on a tinny, just for the reasons you mentioned. richg99


----------



## derekdiruz (Jun 19, 2016)

I am converting mine to bunks very son, as rollers caused very uneven pressure 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## gunz (Jun 19, 2016)

When I built up the new trailer I removed all the rollers and went to bunks. 2 long ones near the keel and 2 shorter outboard bunks near the transom. Sits MUCH better now.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 20, 2016)

I'm switching my roller bunk trailer to straight bunks.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 20, 2016)

I have a few dimples from the previous owner who had rollers instead of bunks - definitely go with bunks.


----------



## ocbinva (Jun 27, 2016)

ok new questions...

1. I see some bunks made with boards on edge. Is their an advantage to this style? I think turned with the wider side facing up supports the boat more?

2. I am getting ready to order the bunk brackets but has anyone on ever just pulled the rollers off and used their existing brackets? You can see the pic in my original post. I am not concerned with the cost of new brackets but figure why buy them if I don't have too.

Thanks...


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 27, 2016)

It looks like you could do that. With new brackets you could lower the boat on the trailer


----------



## ocbinva (Jun 27, 2016)

yes I thought about that. Lowering it make it easier to get back on during low tide. My motor is only about 6 inches off the ground so I want to make sure it can still be able to sit in the driveway in the down position so I am able to flush the brackish water out when I get home.


----------



## richg99 (Jun 27, 2016)

I had one trailer with the 2x4's on vertically. The ONLY advantage that I see was that the boards were, obviously, stronger and stiffer when positioned on-edge.

richg99


----------



## onthewater102 (Jun 27, 2016)

I suppose depending on how much of an open span your bunks have to make they might be inclined to sag & installing them on edge rather than flat would resist this. On lighter boats you can also get away with this & use less bunk carpeting (if that were a concern???)


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 27, 2016)

You could to a T shape of 2 2x4's the bottom 2x4 on edge and the top 2x4 on the flat.


----------



## Al U Minium (Jun 27, 2016)

If you are going to keep your boat light in weight I would keep the rollers. If you convert it to a fishing boat with 550 pounds of wood, 30 pounds of bolts, and end up with a 3 inch free board by all means go with bunks.


----------

